# steering vibrations



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

is anyones steering vibrating really hard around 40 and up mph? this is really fucked up, i think i got a lemon of an alty


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

ok well now ive got my list of things to bitch about to the dealer:

1. click noise when brake applyed
2. excessive steering wheel vibration
3. engine smell very bad like oil is burning up ( car has around 1,300 miles on it so its already broken in)
4. transmition jerks when switching
5. suspension rattle, strange feel and noise
6. needs door insulation so door wont rattle when bass hits

now tell me if this car has not been abussed.....


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

BTW how did you make out at the dealer with your list ?


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

well thank god i havent moded anything to my car cuz i had NO PROBLEMS! except that i couldnt get the fuckin car in for about a week after my appointment but they did say that they think my car was abbused and they are gonna find the guy that took my car to the dealership and question his bitch ass


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*1. click noise when brake applyed*

There is a TSB out for this. It is coming from the shifter release sensor (forget the name)

*2. excessive steering wheel vibration*

There is a TSB out for this as well. It can be something as simple as wheel balancing, or it can be caused by a single bad tire, which was the case on my car.

*3. engine smell very bad like oil is burning up ( car has around 1,300 miles on it so its already broken in)
4. transmition jerks when switching
5. suspension rattle, strange feel and noise
6. needs door insulation so door wont rattle when bass hits
*

don't know about these.


----------



## costen (Aug 21, 2003)

hey my new 03 has 500 miles on it (800km) and I also have noticed some steering wheel vibration above 40mph (80 km/h). I guess I should take it back to the dealer...what do u guys think. Seems like it's a (mild) issue with the alti...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Take it back, a new car shouldn't have steering vibrations.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Take it back, a new car shouldn't have steering vibrations. *


What about Good Vibrations!


----------



## Kilington (Jun 8, 2004)

*vibration*

I have a 95 altima and the steering wheel also vibrates, but it doesn't seem like a big issue, what's driving me crazy is this vibration i keep hearing that's coming from the dashboard or something, i can't figure out where but it happens when i accelerate or when the road gets bumpy. any ideas?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Kilington said:


> I have a 95 altima and the steering wheel also vibrates, but it doesn't seem like a big issue, what's driving me crazy is this vibration i keep hearing that's coming from the dashboard or something, i can't figure out where but it happens when i accelerate or when the road gets bumpy. any ideas?



Post this in the appropriate forum. Get better results.
http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=82


----------

